# Has anyone tried this ammo? PMC



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried this stuff?
I was going to get some of it for my AR any good?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have some. I have had no problems.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it's Korean Krap, it's a weaker version of the M855. It always goes bang though and SS109 stuff isn't going to get any easier to find since the Military is going with the "green" bullets not green tip painted ones anymore.

The Romanian version is hotter and if you find it,sometimes for around $375 for a 1000 delivered


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You take what you can get sometimes. First choice no but it will do if price is right


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have used their pistol ammo for the range and didn't have any problems, but that's all I intended to use it for, the range. It's not bad in a world where too often you use what you can get, plus I was almost as much interested in getting the brass for reloading then the round itself.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shot plenty of it, no issues.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I have some. I have had no problems.


I have had the same experience.

Shot some of their 9mm last night, . . . worked all right for me.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Stevenc90 (Sep 16, 2013)

works fine more than 2000 down range


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

PMC is on par with Lake City in my opinion. Their normal "Bronze" stuff is good .223, and the X-Tac, like you have, is good 5.56 ammo.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

No issues running PMC with my AR, goes bang every time and have not ever had it jam.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've shot tens of thousands of PMC round in pistol calibers from .380 to .45 with zero failures.
I shot probably 4-5 thousand rounds of the 62gr 5.56x45mm XTAC in the past 12 months. Very good ammo and loaded nice & hot.

I'm pretty particular about what I shoot in my firearms. For the AR's it's Federal LC or PMC XTAC, for handguns it's Federal, CCI/Speer, PMC for the most part.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have some on hand and have shot 9MM, 10MM, 5.56 all with no problems, it seems OK.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I've shot their .308 and 9mm - no issues. I get it because it's not iron core - non-metallic. and here in Commifornia, you can only shoot non-metallic outside, on BLM land, because it hopefully won't start fires 

Also, you are supposed to shoot this at iron targets - same reason...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> I've shot their .308 and 9mm - no issues. I get it because it's not iron core - non-metallic. and here in Commifornia, you can only shoot non-metallic outside, on BLM land, because it hopefully won't start fires
> 
> Also, you are supposed to shoot this at iron targets - same reason...


That makes about as much sense as most Kalifornia rules.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That makes about as much sense as most Kalifornia rules.


Don't I know it! This state SUCKS when it comes to gun ownership...and it will only be getting worse...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I found this stuff for $413 per 1000 and that's with shipping


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> PMC is on par with Lake City in my opinion. Their normal "Bronze" stuff is good .223, and the X-Tac, like you have, is good 5.56 ammo.


I can get double the reloads from Lake City compared to PMC. PMC brass isn't up to par,and they don't put as much powder in the case.

If you're just plinking,by all means buy it,it works,just not as good as Lake City


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Never had a problem with it and it was one of the few brands that was always available this past year. I've quite a few boxes put back.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

No problems shooting their 5.56 from my AR.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I can get double the reloads from Lake City compared to PMC. PMC brass isn't up to par,and they don't put as much powder in the case.
> 
> If you're just plinking,by all means buy it,it works,just not as good as Lake City


The original load is right there with the best with them. The brass is decent but not nearly as stout as LC for reloads - although I'm on the third reload of some of my first pmc xtac, loaded with m855 pull downs with 25gr of wc844 (just a little less hot than the original) I've only had one or two split necks but not many.

for the price it is just about as good as you can get for stacking!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Thick brass means very little in respect to how many loads you can get out of a case. Neck splits happen because the brass is work hardened from expanding and repeated sizing and crimping. you might get away with more reloads if you took the time to anneal the cases from the shoulder up and didn't work it so much in the dies. That may not be possible with an auto because crimping might be necessary and that can work harden the brass quickly.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Thick brass means very little in respect to how many loads you can get out of a case. Neck splits happen because the brass is work hardened from expanding and repeated sizing and crimping. you might get away with more reloads if you took the time to anneal the cases from the shoulder up and didn't work it so much in the dies. That may not be possible with an auto because crimping might be necessary and that can work harden the brass quickly.


Agree, but with the few split necks I have out of them so far I don't care to learn how to anneal. :-D It is pretty good brass is all I was trying to convey, not nearly as bad (In my experience) as people would have you believe.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I agree with you Nathan. I have use PPC brass with no more problems than any other brass. I also use American Eagle brass and it is supposed to be junk but I haven't had any trouble with it. $9 (8.99) per box of twenty is a good enough price that I could afford to lose a few pieces. I haven't but then I use then in a single shot and only partially size the neck - no crimping either. My brass lasts forever.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have had no issues running it n my AR or mini 14. it goes bang flies straight and puts a hole in the target. Fired maybe 500 rounds of it and no jams or misfires so far. Have not fired it over a chrony so can't speak for fps but I have a feeling its constant enough...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've had 3 fail to feeds with PMC Bronze,with the bullet getting setback due to a poor crimp.

It's getting time to get out the pan of water and torch.


----------



## DogSoldier (Dec 27, 2013)

Ive shot it in my .380 and had no problems. It's cheap[at least in Terre Haute] and at least for a while it was plentiful here. That said when Im at home I have it loaded with Gold Dots.

John


----------

